# Champion Pigeon Breeding Revealed



## jtronics (May 6, 2012)

Found this Breeding Tips.. hope to help others newbie like me.. Its a PDF format.. youll need adobe reader installed on your pc to view this documents..









Introduction
Preparing For The Breeding Season
• Breeding Team Selection
• September
• October
• November
• December
• January
• February
Youngsters Treatment
Breeding Rules
In Depth Breeding Technique
• Foundation Stock
• Finding your Champions
• Consistancy
Pairing
• In Breeding
• Line Breeding
• Out Crossing or Cross Breeding
• Mating your Birds
• The Nest
Breeding Nutrition
Hatching
Culling
Fostering
Holding and Switching Eggs
• Abandoned Eggs and Youngsters
• Young Dying in Egg or Nest
Breeding Problems
• Over Breeding
• Eggbound Pigeons
Record Keeping
Concluding Tips

Download Breeding Methods
Download Adobe Reader


----------

